# Al Gore Proposes To 'Punish Climate Change Deniers'



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What's next? Punishing anti-gun deniers?

Al Gore Proposes To 'Punish Climate Change Deniers' : SCIENCE : Tech Times


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Agreed. by the way, why did we stop burning witches at the stake after the Salem Trials were over??? Kind of thought that was another sound piece of social engineering???? 

I wonder if the jet he flew in on contributed to global warming???

"ALGORE"="JACKASS"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While he's at it, could he please also punish those people whose "carbon footprint" is excessive?

Oh... Wait a minute... No, he can't, because it would include him.



I just don't understand how someone who wastes as much of the planet's resources as Gore does, can put himself forth as "an environmental activist."

Progressive = Hypocrite. Every time.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

We could solve the supposed "Global Warming" issue if the politicians would just stop spewing all of their hot air!!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

MoMan said:


> We could solve the supposed "Global Warming" issue if the politicians would just stop spewing all of their hot air!!!


+1

I wish someone would just loosen Als tie so that the big foreskin would flip up and silence that prick!

GW

P.S. Sail, do you want to weigh in?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

He's become a very wealthy man over this. Funny how Democratic politicians and their constituents despise wealth and success, unless of course it is from their own. Oh, yeah the Clinton's were flat broke too, according to Hillary. It was reported today that Gore's net worth is over 200 million. I wonder what his carbon footprint is? I doubt we will be seeing him on the TV show "Tiny House Nation". Freakin' hypocrite, and to think this man almost became president. I just don't understand why people before they vote don't ever look into someone's character? They should ask themselves; is this the type of individual I would want to be making decisions that will affect not only the country but their personal lives as well?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Big Al" lives in a large mansion on an extensive estate, just outside of Nashville.
Just him. All by himself.

I read somewhere that Big Al, all by himself, has the carbon footprint of a small town.

But he's still the much-quoted advocate for ecology and resource conservation.
It just doesn't apply to him, that's all.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^No surprise there.^


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Big Al" lives in a large mansion on an extensive estate, just outside of Nashville.
> Just him. All by himself.
> 
> I read somewhere that Big Al, all by himself, has the carbon footprint of a small town.
> ...


Withing the past 10-12 years I seem to recall reading that his monthly heating bill exceeds my yearly cost to heat my home. And my home is not small. I believe it said that his monthly costs exceeded $1100.

This idiot believes (I wonder if he *really *believes this) that humans are responsible for climate change; specifically global warming. This is interesting since human beings occupy less than 1/220,000th of the earth's surface area. When Mount Pinatubo blew its top in 1991, it spewed contaminants into the atmosphere at the rate of 573 times what the entire human population does in a year. If we want to pin climate change on someone or something, try nature.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Good ole Al and gu'ment.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

In Europe is it illegal to denial in public Global warming. You could go to jail for it. Global warming is over there not the only thing that you cant critique. What the government officially tells the people trough the media outlets have to be believed regardless. 

But they pay a Ton of TAX for the Global Warming.
Modern scientific progressives believe when they sacrifice real Money on an Altar of their Gods (Al Gore and others) and their Gods become because of that Billionaires, that would really help any Global Warming. 

At the moment they take even old movies and let Frank Sinatra, Rock Hudson, Doris Day and others talk about Global Warming to prove to the College Kids that Global Warming is not an Invention of the Marxist Globalist ands is known since a long time.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> In Europe is it illegal to denial in public Global warming. You could go to jail for it. Global warming is over there not the only thing that you cant critique. *What the government officially tells the people trough the media outlets have to be believed regardless. *
> But they pay a Ton of TAX for the Global Warming.
> Modern scientific progressives believe when they sacrifice real Money on an Altar of their Gods (Al Gore and others) and their Gods become because of that Billionaires, that would really help any Global Warming.
> 
> At the moment they take even old movies and let Frank Sinatra, Rock Hudson, Doris Day and others talk about Global Warming to prove to the College Kids that Global Warming is not an Invention of the Marxist Globalist ands is known since a long time.


This must have changed recently b/c when I lived abroad, this wasn't the case.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> Southernboy
> This idiot believes (I wonder if he really believes this) that humans are responsible for climate change; specifically global warming. This is interesting since human beings occupy less than 1/220,000th of the earths surface area. When Mount Pinatubo blew its top in 1991, it spewed contaminants into the atmosphere at the rate of 573 times what the entire human population does in a year. If we want to pin climate change on someone or something, try nature


Since when does facts and reality bother any democrat? That would be something brand knew. In the entire history of man did facts and reality not stop people that are on a mission or awaiting for a promised paradise to make a living on the back of the neighbors. Than the public school system brain washes the kids from the beginning on and after 15 years they produced people that are loaded with political correctness and sadly they need 30 years often to realize it..


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Then there is the issue of global warming on every other planet in our solar system. 
Sun Blamed for Warming of Earth and Other Worlds


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

KeithC. said:


> Then there is the issue of global warming on every other planet in our solar system.
> Sun Blamed for Warming of Earth and Other Worlds


Wouldn't that be odd if Venus and Mars were warming up at the same rate as Earth, but only Earth could be caused by humans.

Would that mean that there is life there? Could it be that our climate change is the result of changes on the sun?

Somebody stop me before I discover an* inconvenient truth!*

GW


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, folks in Kansas may soon be able to see the northern lights, due to a 'magnetic anomaly' caused by a mild sun flare. If it had been a bigger one, it could have turned our climate upside down. So, I'm going to worry about a faulty catalytic converter, or cows farting? Not very likely. 

We are going out of here, someday, whether it be due to sun flares, Yellowstone blowing up, or a giant asteroid, but I'm betting Al Gore won't know about it any sooner than I do.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Yeah, folks in Kansas may soon be able to see the northern lights, due to a 'magnetic anomaly' caused by a mild sun flare. If it had been a bigger one, it could have turned our climate upside down. So, I'm going to worry about a faulty catalytic converter, or cows farting? Not very likely.
> 
> We are going out of here, someday, whether it be due to sun flares, Yellowstone blowing up, or a giant asteroid, but I'm betting Al Gore won't know about it any sooner than I do.


BULL! Al Gore knows everything...I mean the guy practically invented the internet! rayer:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Big Al" lives in a large mansion on an extensive estate, just outside of Nashville.
> Just him. All by himself.
> 
> I read somewhere that Big Al, all by himself, has the carbon footprint of a small town.
> ...


Are you talking about 'Big Al Gore", or "Big Al Sharpton"???? I get kinda confused because they both seem to have come out of the same sociopolitical mold as far as I can tell other than the paint job each displays. "Gonna punish the man for all his transgressions..........."


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry: I meant Gore.
Yes, they're both the same, except for color: Somebody painted Gore pink.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> GCBHM
> This must have changed recently b/c when I lived abroad, this wasn't the case.


Weeeellll - You know there was something happen 25 years ago.
The US President Ronald Reagan went to Germany stood on the wall to the Eat ad said: "Mr. Gorbachev turn that wall down." Well and Gorbachev did, called it perestroika and kicked the cement head communists out of the country, that had ruined Russia in 40 years completely. And Russia is bigger than the US and has more Oil than the US and the middle east combined. Silver- Goldmines and Diamante mines still in use today and still the liberals had ruined it to the ground. Where did they go? Well to West for sure, they flooded in no time with millions and millions of from their citizen confiscated and stolen money into the western political parties. Gorbachev, Mediew and Putin only made sure that this insane cant find a way back. That's all.

Reagan left and with him the american soldiers. It took up to the 2000 years to close all the bases and the Communist took over. Example: Right in the beginning of the 1990 Mr. Schroeder directly from Moscow became the leader of the communist party and Mr. Fischer a Member of the RAF Terror Organisation (and leader of the Green Party) took over. Schroder became Kanzler (President) and Fischer Secretary of State. Today Mrs. Merkel is Kanzler and she was the already nominated successor of the president of East Berlin Mr. Honecker. 
Schroeder after he left the Kanzler-Office went back to Russia where he is now CEO of Gazprom.

Long story short. In around 2005 they made in Europe a law that I have a hart time to translate. But it is like that. If someone say publicly or in private something that could offend a organisation, a race, a religion (with religion they mean ISLAM only, Christians and others are fundamentalists) or a political view, commits a capital crime. So try to say something against global warming without causing offence against a religion (Liberalism is actually religion) but for sure you are speaking against the politically correctness and offend many liberals in the entire continent. I think you have imagination enough to know what the government can do with such a law. The law called in German Volksverhetzung : Volks=Citizen, verhezung=agitation??

If you know Europe before 1995 and after there is a huge difference.

You can not walk through Berlin Kreuzberg, Koeln, Duesseldorf, Duisburg .... also parts of Paris, Nancy and others in France actually all over Europe Copenhagen is at civilian war since 10 years now (GB is brutal too). That is brutal it is liberal criminal Land. There is no time in a day that a police, fire-department or EMS would go in to respond. If you are in there you are on your own. Call 911 haha.. Taxi.... haha

Honestly give me a SW40VE with enough ammo and I walk trough Central Park New York at 1:00 a.m. But there is no way that I go into Berlin Neu Koeln during daytime. Ask a Eu-Liberal s/he will answer you politically correct, never happen. Ask them to walk to a park or through Berlin Neu Koeln, or a other Muslim occupied area in EU you will see they don't do it, they hate reality checks. But they have the same theoretical, intellectual buts, ifs, and excuses than the american liberals have too.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is Central Park that bad?
Again?

When I left, in 1957, it was worth your life to walk in most of Central Park after the sun went down.
But more recently, in 2010, the entire southern half was perfectly safe, as was most of the northern half.



It seemed to have been the result of 9/11.
New York City got, well, friendlier.
A cousin pointed out that, before 9/11, if you had a heart attack on a New York street, people would just walk around you, and pretend that you weren't there.
But, she said, after 9/11, if you had a heart attack on a New York street, people would actually stop and watch you die!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Haha 1911, I admit I was never in Central Park NY and my statement about Central Park NY was done poorly by rumors, gossip and assumptions.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I was there from 1995-1998. It wasn't that way then.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

You right, if you read carefully what I said, they made this law in 2005 and it depends who said what. But in the years between 1995 and 2005 already they could sent you the by the communist party controlled street fighters to your home, - Antifa called. This Antifa (Antifashist Movement of Europe) had killed many because of political incorrect opinions said out laude and none of them had ever seen a court room from inside. They recruit this ANTIFA fighters from the same crowed that plunders Ferguson at the moment.

If you go to Europe and a hysterical girl points the finger in your direction and screams "Iiiiii a Nazi", I don't bet a dime for your life and I don't care if 500 nearby police man trying to look in a different direction.

In liberalism is that very complicated. In one case because of the function of the person s/he is allowed to say something what the neighbor is not allowed to think.
Here on this picture is the ANTIFA chasing a Holland citizen that said something against liberals that is not political correct.
http://media.schlijper.nl/normal/03/10/25/031025-antifa-07.jpg
I know it is very hard to understand Marxism. But don't worry, you us-americans get there no doubt. When is going on your skin and bones you will learn very fast.

Example: Now since some from Liberals up to the boiling point heated up racism in Ferguson and elsewhere believe me, every police man in the nation knows what he can do to whom and what not. Some police say well I still can in my county, my city do this and that, but they all know it's coming like the freezing wind out of the north. They can kill a withe, yellow, brown, red kid or even a black kid if it belongs to people that work and try to life a decent life with shovels on the street, but a black mass murderer they have to leave alone, otherwise the Al's with the US-media is coming and then else&#8230; Where else should they recruit their ANTIFA if not the criminals. A decent person will not be a street fighter.

I'll think a Nursing Home Resident has comprehended this system. You don't need an IQ higher than 50 to realize what they really do and still the most people stay in denial. It's coming, and it takes not that long to take it completely over. In Europe it took 15 years to prepare and 15 years to implement. Hillary said in London already years ago, she could synchronize the US with Europe in less than 5 years.

But I know, U have no alternative and have to vote liberal. I don't know how often I have heard in EU there is no alternative than enslave themselves because the promises are much to nice.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> You right, if you read carefully what I said, they made this law in 2005 and it depends who said what. But in the years between 1995 and 2005 already they could sent you the by the communist party controlled street fighters to your home, - Antifa called. This Antifa (Antifashist Movement of Europe) had killed many because of political incorrect opinions said out laude and none of them had ever seen a court room from inside. They recruit this ANTIFA fighters from the same crowed that plunders Ferguson at the moment.
> 
> If you go to Europe and a hysterical girl points the finger in your direction and screams "Iiiiii a Nazi", I don't bet a dime for your life and I don't care if 500 nearby police man trying to look in a different direction.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read it.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Wellll - OK I give up, but you realize that you where 17 years ago in Europe. That is more than 2 complete President terms. Just saying.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Wellll - OK I give up, but you realize that you where 17 years ago in Europe. That is more than 2 complete President terms. Just saying.


Not sure what you were trying to do, but yeah...I do realize that.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well - I realize you where right and I was wrong. You may know more about the EU I'll think. So in your World you can be in Europe politically incorrect. Why not I guess U right. But do me a favor, don't try do go over there and do a reality check. That can go very fast very wrong.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Well - I realize you where right and I was wrong. You may know more about the EU I'll think. So in your World you can be in Europe politically incorrect. Why not I guess U right. But do me a favor, don't try do go over there and do a reality check. That can go very fast very wrong.


Yeah, I have no idea what you're talking about. Right, wrong...who cares? All I said was that it was not that way when I lived there. That's it! All the rest is just crap you made up, so let it go, ok?


----------



## gandog56 (Sep 20, 2012)

And we decided to punish Al Gore by not electing his stupid butt! Is he just trying to get back at us?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Sure I let it go, but I did not make that up. But however it is, it is today not in the US otherwise I would have to move again and I don't know where to go next to go away from that insanity.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Sure I let it go, but I did not make that up. But however it is, it is today not in the US otherwise I would have to move again and I don't know where to go next to go away from that insanity.


I never said you made anything up with regard to what goes on in Europe. What I was talking about is this argument you developed over who was right or wrong.


----------

